# It's about time to reveal...



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

One of the big reasons I've barely been posting on SM for some time now. Well as usual, my summer work assignment keeps interfering with my Maltese check ins...how dare they? :angry: And this year is worse then ever. :smilie_tischkante: It takes me twice as long to do anything since my knee injury and surgery so can't use time economically enough to get here. :angry: But one biggie is finally done. :chili::chili: My Vermont house renovations. :aktion033: Came up here on Friday and have been working ever since to get things back in order, clean (ugh nothing worse than renovation dust on everything!) and liveable. We're exhausted but it was so worth it. :thumbsup: We had the Pandora's box issue -- every time he opened up a wall or anything, there was another surprise, and never a good one, like hidden money. More like hidden money pit.:w00t: It cost more than we budgeted, but now we have a structurally sound house with things done the right way. It's so spanking new, I was afraid to cook in the kitchen. :HistericalSmiley: 
So without further ado, here's a link to quick Smilebox slideshow to show you before and after: Smilebox Playback 
Thanks for looking and hoping I can get the rest of my life in order to get back here.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, it looks beautiful! :aktion033: After completely remodeling my condo, I know how much work goes into such a project, but boy, the end result makes it all worth it. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

If I am not mistaken, I saw a photo of the kitchen in FB earlier. It looks beautiful, Sue


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sue, I didn't realize you were doing the entire house. It looks amazing and I love all the choices you made. It's so inviting and warm...great job!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Sue, how fabulous and you must feel RELIEVED! I love the choices you guys made and everything looks so inviting. The before and after pics are dramatic! Now, time for you to enjoy your new space 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! What a transformation! I love it all. What you did in the smaller bathroom really opened it up, made it seem so much bigger!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sue, your "new" home looks fabulous! I know you'll just love cooking in that beautiful kitchen! You're next visit there will really be fun for you with most of the work done!...you'll be able to sit back and enjoy it!..... and yes! renovation dust seems to get everywhere, no matter how hard they try to contain it


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Sue....I LOVE IT! It really turned out beautifully. I absolutely love the ledge over the sink in the bathroom. What a great place to keep your products. Sometimes it's the small things that bring the greatest smile to your face  . Enjoy your "new" vacation home!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sue, that's beautiful!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh my...that is awesome...it's beautiful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sue, what a fantastic renovation! I just love everything you did and the finishes you used are just beautiful. Now you can relax and enjoy it. Beautifully done.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It looks beautiful Sue!! I love the cabinets and counter top!! I need to do my kitchen, but such a BIG job, not ready yet!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sue, it's just stunning! I know how exhausting renovations are, but isn't it just wonderful when it's over and fabulous!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

It's just gorgeous Sue, now you can just sit back and enjoy it.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Amazing. I love the wood cabinets in the kitchen and the sliding doors bringing the outside in. I also noticed the half full bottle of wine near the sink before the renovations. Finished it and more during, huh?

It is absolutely beautiful, and very New England looking - it really fits the country setting


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

It looks beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Sue, it is absolutely stunning! I know how much work that is -last year we did the Vero kitchen and this year I have started planning the master bath there. Geez it is expensive and time consuming! Great job and I know you will enjoy it.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, Sue...it is GORGEOUS! I didn't realize you were doing more than just the kitchen. Everything looks just stunning. You must be so relieved to have it done finally and now you can relax in your beautiful "new" vacation home. Bet you don't want to leave now!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Beautiful - Enjoy it!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Sue, it's gorgeous! It's so warm and inviting. You must be thrilled!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!! Omg!!!! Awesome job. You have great great taste. I love the splash of blue in the bathroom. The shelf behind the sink is so cute and practical. I love the new rock on the fire place. 
After our house fire and having to redo our house I know you are glad it is over. We built two houses and redoing one is by far much harder than starting from scratch. 
Enjoy that beauty.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous. What an accomplishment!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sue, it is just beautiful!
It looks warm and cozy, yet still light and open, which is really hard to achieve!
I hope you have many happy times in your new old house!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

It's gorgeous, good job


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Sue it looks amazing!!! When can I come over?


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Sue, you did a spectacular job!!!!! You will so love staying in your new, perfect home:thumbsup:. I know it was a lot of work and muchos dineros but it will be so well worth it. Enjoy every minute you spend there. What an amazing difference!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sue, this looks wonderful. I can't imagine how much work went into this. All so worth it in the end. Gorgeous!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

zooeysmom said:


> Wow, it looks beautiful! :aktion033: After completely remodeling my condo, I know how much work goes into such a project, but boy, the end result makes it all worth it. Thank you for sharing


Thanks, Elisabeth. I have a love/hate relationship with renovation. Hate living through it but love it afterwards


Katkoota said:


> If I am not mistaken, I saw a photo of the kitchen in FB earlier. It looks beautiful, Sue


Kat - yes I did post a photo of the kitchen that the contractor sent me from his phone. I got up here Thursday and used my DSLR to get some good shots. Thought I'd unveil them on SM first


TLR said:


> Sue, I didn't realize you were doing the entire house. It looks amazing and I love all the choices you made. It's so inviting and warm...great job!


Tracey - You know so well what renovation is like. Well we didn't really expect to do the entire house until we found out real problems that lurked everywhere. :w00t: We planned the kitchen and two bathrooms and wood floors in the kitchen, LR, DR area. But when he was taking down walls he found insulation issues and we're lucky the fireplace front didn't fall down on us. :new_shocked: We had our wood siding done about 4-5 years ago and that guy did a crappy job and didn't put in flashing where our decks meet the house, so lots of water damage we couldn't see but undermined things. So happy with our new contractor who does things right Glad you like the choices.


hoaloha said:


> Sue, how fabulous and you must feel RELIEVED! I love the choices you guys made and everything looks so inviting. The before and after pics are dramatic! Now, time for you to enjoy your new space
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Marisa - thanks. I really wanted to do the before and after to show what a difference there is in our 1985 house.Now that I'll never downhill ski again after the accident, at least I'll have some place beautiful to stay in


angel's mom said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! What a transformation! I love it all. What you did in the smaller bathroom really opened it up, made it seem so much bigger!


Lynne - thanks!! We had a fiberglass shower insert in the smaller bathroom and took that out and had it tiled. That helps the bathroom look bigger and more luxurious...like a bathroom you don't want to get out of quick. :HistericalSmiley: Well sometimes no matter what the bathroom looks like we want to get out of it quick but that's another story.:HistericalSmiley:


Maidto2Maltese said:


> Sue, your "new" home looks fabulous! I know you'll just love cooking in that beautiful kitchen! You're next visit there will really be fun for you with most of the work done!...you'll be able to sit back and enjoy it!..... and yes! renovation dust seems to get everywhere, no matter how hard they try to contain it


Thanks, Terry. I really don't want to cook in the kitchen. LOL! It's so pristine and the ceramic glass top scares me a little since I have gas in the city. Think I'm getting the hang of it though. Been grilling mostly. B) I love my appliances and can't believe how quiet my Frigidaire Gallary DW is...quieter than my quiet Bosch at home!


Summergirl73 said:


> Oh Sue....I LOVE IT! It really turned out beautifully. I absolutely love the ledge over the sink in the bathroom. What a great place to keep your products. Sometimes it's the small things that bring the greatest smile to your face  . Enjoy your "new" vacation home!


Bridget - I really value your saying that since you have such a great design sense. I need you to come here and decorate (on a dime) for me. :HistericalSmiley: I have no money left so keeping much of what we have until we...hit the lottery? 


maggieh said:


> Sue, that's beautiful!


Thanks so much, Maggie. I love it. Am still here staying until Thursday since my brother...from Palatine...is taking some time off here with me. 


preisa said:


> Oh my...that is awesome...it's beautiful.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks so much, Patty


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggie's mommy said:


> Sue, what a fantastic renovation! I just love everything you did and the finishes you used are just beautiful. Now you can relax and enjoy it. Beautifully done.


Thanks, Pat. Still not quite at the relaxation point. Have a lot of finishing touches and stuff to clean out of the house. Big time tag sale coming up!!


Furbabies mom said:


> It looks beautiful Sue!! I love the cabinets and counter top!! I need to do my kitchen, but such a BIG job, not ready yet!


Debbie - thanks so much. I love cherry and have the same cabinets in NYC but with a dark countertop. Since it's a second home we went with an inexpensive granite but it looks great especially with the colors of the glass tiles. We refinanced at 2.95% just in time and rolled in the money to do this...however the extras added up


sherry said:


> Sue, it's just stunning! I know how exhausting renovations are, but isn't it just wonderful when it's over and fabulous!


Sherry, thank you so much. I'm still up here and totally enjoying it


lynda said:


> It's just gorgeous Sue, now you can just sit back and enjoy it.


Thanks, Lynda. Am getting towards the enjoying but some sticking points I have to get done.


wkomorow said:


> Amazing. I love the wood cabinets in the kitchen and the sliding doors bringing the outside in. I also noticed the half full bottle of wine near the sink before the renovations. Finished it and more during, huh?
> 
> It is absolutely beautiful, and very New England looking - it really fits the country setting


Walter...I think we've finished off cases of wine waiting for this to happen. We cleaned out the house in April, thinking we'd have company July 4 and here we are August 12 and finally done. And Jim and I are so busy at work that we feel like we don't have a moments rest. We are up on a mountain surrounded by forests so the wood works well.


Leila'sMommy said:


> It looks beautiful!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks so very much, Pam.


mdbflorida said:


> Sue, it is absolutely stunning! I know how much work that is -last year we did the Vero kitchen and this year I have started planning the master bath there. Geez it is expensive and time consuming! Great job and I know you will enjoy it.


Thanks, Mags. I think one of the easiest and hardest things is not being in the house for it. At least you don't have to live in part of the house closed off by sheets of plastic and living with a microwave but with us in NY we couldn't prod the contractor to make work go quicker. Blessing and curse.:HistericalSmiley:


Bailey&Me said:


> Wow, Sue...it is GORGEOUS! I didn't realize you were doing more than just the kitchen. Everything looks just stunning. You must be so relieved to have it done finally and now you can relax in your beautiful "new" vacation home. Bet you don't want to leave now!


Nida - I'm so glad to be here past the crazy weekend. I couldn't sit down all weekend. Always something to do but now relaxing a bit. Even got to go blueberry picking today


revakb2 said:


> Beautiful - Enjoy it!


Thanks so much, Reva.


MoonDog said:


> Oh Sue, it's gorgeous! It's so warm and inviting. You must be thrilled!


Thanks, Robin. It gets a good workout of company especially during the ski season.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cyndilou said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Omg!!!! Awesome job. You have great great taste. I love the splash of blue in the bathroom. The shelf behind the sink is so cute and practical. I love the new rock on the fire place.
> After our house fire and having to redo our house I know you are glad it is over. We built two houses and redoing one is by far much harder than starting from scratch.
> Enjoy that beauty.


Cyndi - thanks so much. I love the blue Parys Quartz too. It's so much more gorgeous in person. Our blue period had one problem -- the accent tiles we had as a sample from our tile lady has different colors than the actual ones. :blink::blink:Hoping the towels I bought (and matched so fastidiously) will match but forgot them at home. :smilie_tischkante:Yes making all the choices is mind numbing. When we first built the house we were really young, just got married and really didn't know what to look for/ask for. We know a lot more now! Every decision has to be carefully made. We're happy with ours.


Sylie said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous. What an accomplishment!


Thanks so much,Sylvia. I should get the tiara for Decorating Diva. :chili::HistericalSmiley:


Kathleen said:


> Sue, it is just beautiful!
> It looks warm and cozy, yet still light and open, which is really hard to achieve!
> I hope you have many happy times in your new old house!


Thanks so much, Kathleen. That's what we were going for


lols82 said:


> It's gorgeous, good job


Laura, thanks so much.


dntdelay said:


> Sue it looks amazing!!! When can I come over?


Audrey - any time!!!


Maisie and Me said:


> Oh Sue, you did a spectacular job!!!!! You will so love staying in your new, perfect home:thumbsup:. I know it was a lot of work and muchos dineros but it will be so well worth it. Enjoy every minute you spend there. What an amazing difference!


Thanks, Michelle. Home sweet home!! Would have liked a little more summertime but fall is spectacular here. And we have years to come. Jokingly I said to my DH, "So maybe we should sell it now." He looked at me like I'd lost my mind. :innocent:


eiksaa said:


> Sue, this looks wonderful. I can't imagine how much work went into this. All so worth it in the end. Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks so much, Aastha. Too many decisions but Kevin our contractor worked so hard. Oh, did I mention that none of the walls were level? Yeah. I think that's often the case since it was in our apt too. Always a challenge. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow Sue. Theres no place like home, uh better in a NEW home! That's an awesome makeover. BEAUTIFUL kitchen!! I know what you mean lately, with work and finding time to post. Have fun!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sue, that house is amazing. I love the colors you chose for everything. I too would be afraid to cook in the kitchen. Enjoy it!! :two thumbs up:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Such a wonderful remodel..... course you know you're gonna have to host a puppy party...
We haven't had any puppy parties! Oh Pat, we need to you get us motivated!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Very nice and I understand remodels. We did our kitchen and bathroom last summer. Enjoy your beautiful home!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Beautiful, Sue!!! I love all the colors you chose. I just keep wondering where the fire extinguisher is now - I don't know why, but I was obsessed with locating it LOL. Enjoy your new space


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow you have had a busy summer! I thought it was only the kitchen too. Great job now you can all relax & enjoy VT! Renovated every room in my house, I know how much work, time, patience it takes. Congrats.


----------



## Maltshakes (Sep 19, 2012)

hi just saw your video and WOW the house looks AMAZING! i remember you mentioning the renovations last fall! and now it's finally done, you must be so relieved!

we still hope to meet you + the lil one someday! maybe after the weather turns we can all go strolling in Central Park. hope you are feeling better too! Sneakers sends his love to you guys!!

xoxo
Janet.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

SammieMom said:


> Wow Sue. Theres no place like home, uh better in a NEW home! That's an awesome makeover. BEAUTIFUL kitchen!! I know what you mean lately, with work and finding time to post. Have fun!


Kandis - thanks!! Yes so much better. I used to like this home, now I love it!


Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Sue, that house is amazing. I love the colors you chose for everything. I too would be afraid to cook in the kitchen. Enjoy it!! :two thumbs up:


Thanks, Barb. I haven't started the oven. Was told it would stink when I first use it (kind of like the smell the first time you do self clean) and I have Tyler up here so I don't want to risk it. Will have to take him somewhere for several hours.


michellerobison said:


> Such a wonderful remodel..... course you know you're gonna have to host a puppy party...
> We haven't had any puppy parties! Oh Pat, we need to you get us motivated!


Uh oh!! I'm not exactly close to anyone or easy to get too up here. :huh: But who knows.


puppydoll said:


> Very nice and I understand remodels. We did our kitchen and bathroom last summer. Enjoy your beautiful home!!!


So you can totally relate. Who knew there were so many (fill in the blanks) to choose from. Mind boggling making all the decisions.


Johita said:


> Beautiful, Sue!!! I love all the colors you chose. I just keep wondering where the fire extinguisher is now - I don't know why, but I was obsessed with locating it LOL. Enjoy your new space


Thanks, Edith. The fire extinguisher!! :HistericalSmiley: I just looked at the slideshow again and realize how prominent it was on that useless shelf. It was clipped in below it and we had all our stuff piled in the kitchen for removal. The extinguisher is safely ensconced under the sink, next to the stove. :thumbsup: Thanks for checking.B) 


ann80 said:


> Wow you have had a busy summer! I thought it was only the kitchen too. Great job now you can all relax & enjoy VT! Renovated every room in my house, I know how much work, time, patience it takes. Congrats.


I guess I was so stymied by the kitchen that I didn't mention the bathrooms which also bewitched me. I thought I was getting granite and quartz remnants for them since they were in the remnant pile and a good deal. Then I was told they aren't at remnant prices because they had other slabs of the same quarry stones that they could match. :blink::blink: Talk about false advertising. Grrr. :angry: I had already fallen in love with the yellow river granite and Parys quartz. I can't believe you did your whole house. :smhelp::faint:


----------

